# Symphonia



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I was passing through Navarre this last weekend and noticed that the Symponia appears to be resting on the bottom again. When is someone going to put it out of its misery and turn it into a reef already?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahaha, Like I said before I dont think it will ever become a reef... There was a post on here awhile back, about someone trying to make it a reef.. But then they posted back saying that it was'nt going to happen and this thread could disappear..


----------

